# Let's hear from 5-year old kitties



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Who else has a cat who's 5 years old? Just thought it would be interesting to compare notes on 5-year olds, like -- do you find they're as active and playful as they used to be? What types of health problems have you encountered, if any?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Chester, Haddie, Jack, Crystal, Amiga, Mo, Storm, Shadow, and Jill are 4.5 years old. Clover and Nightmare is 5.5 years old. Buddy is going to be six years old in a month. 

They do not have any health problems and are very playful and active. Mo & Storm patrol their territories (about 1 mile around) every day. Chester, Haddie, Jack, Crystal, Jill, Amiga, and Clover chase each other constantly around the strawmow...it sounds like a herd of elephants is up there! Nightmare, Buddy, and Shadow go out during the day all the time, but they always come back for dinner. Nightmare and Buddy tend to go out together (they are actually father and son) and run around chasing each other everywhere outside. 

But then again, Rajah was active and playing with the kittens up to the minute he died. He died at age sixteen from a heart attack while he was playing with Matilda & Mooshu (both kittens). He went on long walks/runs with me each night when it was nice enough too - he could run faster than me!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Koko & Lucy both turn 5 years old on the 28th of this month. My how time flies! They have both had URIs in the past. Koko twice I think, but that is the only health issue we have had. I think their activities are as rambunctous as ever, but not as frequent, more likely to want to take a nap now. I don't think they roam as much as they did when they were younger. They only go out during the daytime, but its very seldom that Lucy is not within sight of the back deck, if not on it. And Koko is nearby a lot more. I think that is partly because they are more secure with their territory now but also because they seem to love being with us more than ever. They have gotten over the young desires to see the world and are more appreciative of just hanging out at the house! Lucy was quite standoffish, skittish and did not want to be petted as a kitten. But she gets more loving as time goes on! Hubby just said the other day how she seems to almost be a "normal" cat now! Feels like they've become comfortable with who they are, who we are and our love for each other. They seem to me to be comparably moving from 20 something year old humans to 30 something year old humans. Not sure I'm saying that correctly but hopefully you get what I mean.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Vinnie is going to be 5 in October. I think he still will be the same.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Allen, Rachel and Meghan are siblings who will be five the first week of September. None of them have had any medical problems, and all of them are very frisky and love to chase each other all over the house. Allen has a special fondness for the kitchen floor; I swear he runs full tilt into the kitchen for no reason other then the awesome slide he can get out of hitting the linoleum full speed and then leaning back and going stiff-legged. :roll:

AC


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Miss Holly will be 5 next week....she has not lost her kitten innocence, she looks at everything like it's the first time she's seen it. Extremely curious, total goofball. But a lot of that is typical for her breed. No medical issues other than an intolerance to fish, which she's had since kittenhood. 




Auntie Crazy said:


> Allen has a special fondness for the kitchen floor; I swear he runs full tilt into the kitchen for no reason other then the awesome slide he can get out of hitting the linoleum full speed and then leaning back and going stiff-legged. :roll:
> AC


Better get used to it...Maggie still loves sliding all over my wood floors. She's gonna be 15 in October.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Miss Holly will be 5 next week....she has not lost her kitten innocence, she looks at everything like it's the first time she's seen it. Extremely curious, total goofball. But a lot of that is typical for her breed. No medical issues other than an intolerance to fish, which she's had since kittenhood.


I have been around here for a long time. I remember when you first got Holly. And my love for orange and white kitties was born. :wink


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Willie Turned five in July. He's still his usual self, a baby who cries for attention and wants nothing but to be with his mommy. He's always up for playing or cuddling. He's still naughty, if anything he's much worse because he steals food lol.

He has had no health issues but he's got stinky breath so will likely need a cleaning at some point, if only I could have kept him on raw. He's in great physical shape.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Miss Cleo is 5 years old. These last two days, she's been in serious rocketbutt mode for some reason. But she doesn't play much, never has, pretty much a sedentary life. No health issues, knock wood.

I don't know Gigi's age, she might be as old as 5 years old.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

my4kitties said:


> I have been around here for a long time. I remember when you first got Holly. And my love for orange and white kitties was born. :wink


Yup...she's a keeper! It's hard to believe it's been 5 years!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Now how cute is that Siamese?! What a darling!:love2
My Siamese, Kitty is 1 years old and Catty is ?12?
I reckon the vet was wrong with her age. She does not look at all 12 and doesn't act like a 12+ year old either. Need to research that


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Yup...she's a keeper! It's hard to believe it's been 5 years!


When I joined the forum in 2006, Doodlebug adopting Miss Holly was one of the first things I heard about too. I remember the countdown of days -- 17 days until Holly comes home! 16 days! It was nice to know I had a little namesake.  Now she and Murphy are the same age. 2006 was a good year.


----------



## Dace (Apr 16, 2011)

Fred is 4 but I got him only 4 months ago so I can't say how he has changed. To me, he's a young adult, someone that would compare to late twenties for humans (so we're the same age, yay!). He's still adventurous but also quite mature and for sure no cuddly lap cat. Luckily he doesn't do any silly kitten-like things like chewing on cables, jumping in curtain or trying to eat everything around him. Actually he's pretty refined for his age so I'm quite curious how his personality will develop further.
And yes, he had uri a year ago, but it's fine now.


----------

